# I have a question......



## PattY1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Why do people put "French Dressing" on a (Mexican) Taco Salad? I see that in recipes all the time. It just doesn't sound good to me. I use Salsa, Sour Cream, Taco Sauce and Hot Sauce.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 18, 2012)

All I know is there used to be this "taco" salad that was all the rage to bring to pot lucks 10+ years ago which involved a bag of Doritos and a bottle of Catalina (or French) dressing. For the life of me I can't remember what else was in it ... it's wasn't very good ~ it was just popular. =P


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2012)

IMO many of these odd combinations, that we see today, are the result of food company test kitchens dreaming up ways for us to use products and increase sales.


----------



## florine (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello,
 How do you dressing for your salad greens or tomatoes, potatoes and salad ect?


----------



## Zereh (Apr 18, 2012)

florine said:


> Hello,
> How do you dressing for your salad greens or tomatoes, potatoes and salad ect?



Simple Vinaigrettes - olive oil + citrus juice or some kind of vinegar + S&P top the majority of our salads - with variations of on the rest. Dijon + honey or herbs are also frequently included.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO many of these odd combinations, that we see today, are the result of food company test kitchens dreaming up ways for us to use products and increase sales.




Another one I see a lot is Asian ingredients in Mexican Food, Swiss Cheese on Italian Food, Italian Cheeses on Cajun Food, the list goes on. I guess maybe because someone somewhere had to make substitutions????


----------



## florine (Apr 18, 2012)

Zereh thank you for your answer.
 What is french dressing?What ingredients are used and with what?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2012)

An ingredient list for French Dressing:



                     1 cup ketchup
                     1/2 cup reduced-fat mayonnaise
                     3 tablespoons cider vinegar
                     3 tablespoons honey
                     2 tablespoons water
                     1 tablespoon olive oil
                     1 teaspoon lemon juice
                     1/2 teaspoon ground mustard
                     1/4 teaspoon salt


----------



## jennyema (Apr 18, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> Another one I see a lot is Asian ingredients in Mexican Food, Swiss Cheese on Italian Food, Italian Cheeses on Cajun Food, the list goes on. I guess maybe because someone somewhere had to make substitutions????



I never see any of that. Or French dressing in taco salad.

Go figure.


----------



## florine (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for your response. But this sauce is served with what? I did not know the french dressing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2012)

florine said:


> Thank you for your response. But this sauce is served with what? I did not know the french dressing.



It is served on salads.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 18, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> Why do people put "French Dressing" on a (Mexican) Taco Salad? I see that in recipes all the time. It just doesn't sound good to me. I use Salsa, Sour Cream, Taco Sauce and Hot Sauce.


 
"_Taco salad originated in the state of Texas. It is a fusion of the Mexican taco with the American salad. Taco salad is a widespread dish served in many places and prepared in many ways...._

_At home, taco salad is a convenient dish because it is a quick recipe and a good way to get rid of leftover ingredients. Taco salad is versatile, and people can arbitrarily create their own versions of the taco salad recipe_." 

Read more: Where did Taco Salad Originate? | eHow.com 

Personally, I think someone found the recipe on the back of a salad dressing bottle.  I've seen the "salad" made with Ranch dressing, as well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2012)

The sweet & sour flavor of French, Catalina, and Russian dressings, are a good counterpoint to the seasoned beef, greens, Sharp Cheddar cheese, crushed tortilla chips, and lettuce flavors in Taco salad.  I like to combine chili powder and a bit of Sriracha to Russian dressing.  The flavors just work.

For an tossed salad, comprised of lettuce, and veggies, I love berry vinaigrettes.  But if I'm eating a taco, there has to be guacamole in there. 

Americans tend to love sweet and sour salad dressings, especially with the youth.  It's oly been the last twenty years or so that we've been introduced to such a variety of differing food styles, in most of rural America.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 18, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I never see any of that. Or French dressing in taco salad.
> 
> Go figure.



I read Ä LOT" of recipes, and I see this often.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2012)

During college, I was a bartender in an upscale Mexican restaurant.  Their taco salad was dressed with a combo of French dressing and salsa.  A very popular item, as I recall.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> Another one I see a lot is Asian ingredients in Mexican Food, Swiss Cheese on Italian Food, Italian Cheeses on Cajun Food, the list goes on. I guess maybe because someone somewhere had to make substitutions????


Patty,
I'd guess the cheese thing is a matter of choice. The cheese you like best goes on things others might gag at
kades


----------

